# [Wet Thumb Forum]-my new discus



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

it is not hte best pic but i will in time get a better one but fr now here it is. dose anyone knwo what the they are? If oyu can tell from this pic










tank specs are in my profile


----------



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

it is not hte best pic but i will in time get a better one but fr now here it is. dose anyone knwo what the they are? If oyu can tell from this pic










tank specs are in my profile


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

red turquoise?

75 Gal, 4.6 WPG MH, pressurize co2 /w controller, Fluval 404, ph 6.8


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

That would be my guess too, although it's hard to tell when they are young! They only look about 2-3 months old.


----------



## imported_aspen (Feb 20, 2003)

they are turks. if there is more red in their pectoral fins (at the bottom on iether side directly under the gills) than blue, then are red turks. more blue... blue turks. those are red turks. they may have a fancy name cause of the shapes or spots on the sides, but they are essentially red turks.

rick


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

fairly intense color for 2-3 months don't u think?

my snakeskin doesn't even have that intense red yet and they are approx 1-2 cm larger than them.

75 Gal, 4.6 WPG MH, pressurize co2 /w controller, Fluval 404, ph 6.8


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by EDGE:
> fairly intense color for 2-3 months don't u think?my snakeskin doesn't even have that intense red yet and they are approx 1-2 cm larger than them.


Not really, i'm seeing them as still slightly(transparent, clear or pale).

Qbal18, how are they? Make sure you get lots of food into them.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Awww....cute fish! They're going to be stunners when they get bigger. How often do you feed them?

Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

well since we both work we are only able to feed them 2-3 times a day but i guse onthe weekends i can feed more. i really dont know about feeding discus but i know they need lots of small feedins so that is what i will try and do. but in that pic. they are not as dark as they should be due to them still being stressed a bit and a poor camra shot. in a day or 2 when they settle in i will take a better one.

tank specs are in my profile


----------



## imported_aspen (Feb 20, 2003)

snakes often take their time colouring in. i have 2 snakes that are stunning at 14 months, but at 7 months, they were plain brown with a slight blue flash on their 'shoulder'.

half the fun of owning discus is watching them colour out.

rick


----------

